# φυσαλίδα



## drsiebenmal (Jul 11, 2012)

«Έλα, δοκίμασε τώρα και από τους καρπούς του αναρριχητικού μας», μου είπε ο φίλος και μου έδωσε μερικούς μικρούς, κιτρινωπούς, μακρόστενους καρπούς, λίγο μικρότερους στο μέγεθος από τους χουρμάδες. 







«Πώς τα λένε αυτά;» ρώτησα, αλλά ο φίλος δεν ήξερε. «Κάπως τα λένε εδώ οι ντόπιοι, αλλά στα μαγαζιά που έχω βρει μερικές φορές, και είναι πανάκριβα, τα λένε με ένα περίεργο όνομα.»

Τελικά, με τη βοήθεια μερικών γνωστών σας διακεκριμένων διαδικτυακών ανιχνευτών, εντόπισα ότι είναι οι καρποί ενός θάμνου που ονομάζεται Φυσαλίδα στα ελληνικά ή Physalis peruviana (ή πολλά άλλα πράγματα) στα αγγλικά.

Με την ευκαιρία, εντόπισα ένα πολύ κατατοπιστικό «άρθρο του μήνα» εδώ, όπου θα βρείτε επίσης πολλούς συνδέσμους με παρουσίαση (και ονοματολογία, ντε!) άλλων φυτών.

Α, ναι, ο καρπός ήταν σαρκώδης, μάλλον γλυκός και παρά τα όσα διάβασα παντού, με μπόλικα κόκκινα και όχι με λίγα κίτρινα κουκούτσια. Κάποια άλλη ποικιλία, προφανώς.


----------



## SBE (Jul 11, 2012)

Γλυκό όχι, θα έλεγα τσιφό, για να μην πω ξινό. Περισσότερο για διακόσμηση αξίζει παρά για φάγωμα. 
Εντούτοις, στη Ν. Αφρική, που τα λένε Cape gooseberries, ήταν γλυκά, που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον στην Ευρώπη μας έρχονται κομμένα πρόωρα. Αγόρασα μια μαρμελάδα με αυτά, αλλά ακόμα δεν την έχω ανοίξει.


----------



## Earion (Jul 12, 2012)

Το σπουδαιότερο δεν μας είπες Δόκτορα: Σου άρεσε; Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσεις; Μας το συστήνεις; :s

Συν ότι στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέπεμψες έχει δυο άγαρμπα:

Οι καρποί της Φυσαλίς μπορούν να φαγωθούν χωρίς δισταγμό ωμοί και κομμένοι σε σαλάτες ...

Αντίθετα με τους καρπούς από άλλα είδη Φυσαλίς, ...​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> στην ιστοσελίδα που παρέπεμψες έχει δυο άγαρμπα:
> 
> Οι καρποί της Φυσαλίς μπορούν να φαγωθούν χωρίς δισταγμό ωμοί και κομμένοι σε σαλάτες ...
> 
> Αντίθετα με τους καρπούς από άλλα είδη Φυσαλίς, ...​



Να πάρει η οργή μ' αυτή την ακλισιά. Πριν από λίγο διάβαζα για τον Αστήρ Ρουφ :angry:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 12, 2012)

Earion said:


> Το σπουδαιότερο δεν μας είπες Δόκτορα: Σου άρεσε; Θα το ξαναδοκιμάσεις; Μας το συστήνεις; :s


Ίσως περισσότερα γινωμένα και δροσερά...


----------

